# Recámara de esterilizacion



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

Muy buenas,Me gustaria que me ayudara alguien para traducir el término recámara. Estoy hablando de una cámara de esterilización (sterilization chamber) que para calentarse a 55ºC está rodeada de una recámara por donde circula agua caliente.Gracias


----------



## Titi Hilda

Juan Jose:  Cuando te refieres a recámara, estás hablando de un cuarto?  Puedes usar "room.?


----------



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

Buenos días,

Todo es un receptáculo de unos 30 metros cuadradados. Al interior lo llamo cámara de estirilización y a la envoltura exterior por donde pasa agua caliente lo llamo la recámra. Es como si fuese un reactor, que por la camisa es por donde circulan los fluidos de enfriamiento y calentamiento.


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say chamber. That can be any size.


----------



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

Of course, but i'm traslating a validation report to englih and I need to differenciate the chamber temperature from "rechamber" temperature and I don't like tu use this tast word, and I don't find a sinonim....


----------



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

Juan Jose Montoya Lopez said:


> Of course, but i'm traslating a validation report to englih and I need to differenciate the chamber temperature from "rechamber" temperature and I don't like tu use this tast word, and I don't find a sinonim....


----------



## k-in-sc

You mean room (ambient) temperature and temperature of the sterilization chamber?

You're right, "rechamber" is not a word!


----------



## Titi Hilda

Good Morning Juan Jose:

I have some suggestions for you.

Chamber Enclosure, Chamber Outer Enclosure, Chamber Thermal Enclosure
Chamber Compartment, Chamber Outer Compartment, Chamber Thermal Compartment
Chamber Capsule (like a space capsule) 
Chamber Vessel 
Chamber shell, ,Chamber Outer Shell, Chamber Thermal Shell
Chamber Container


----------



## k-in-sc

Those things that Titi Hilda listed are like a list of the parts of a sterilization chamber.


----------



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

I know, but i'm searching a word that could use to say "temperatura de cámara"y "temperaura de recámara", I say chamber temperature the first but this second expression I don't know how to write o tell in english... Maybe you have to think in a chemical reactor, we have the product inside and outside we have a receptacle all around the external surface of the reactor where the fluid used to climatized the product flows... in spanish we use reactor encamisado, o temperatura de camisa o baño....

thanks a lot to everybody who's trying to help me


----------



## Juan Jose Montoya Lopez

I have found that we can use jacketed (steam-jacketed reactor) reactor! so, maybe I could use Jacket temperature?


----------



## projectguy

Yes, a reactor with hot-water jacket is proper terminology. Jacket temperature is OK.


----------



## Black Horse

Yes, jacketed autoclave sterilizers are quite common.


----------

